# HELP me and my gold barbs! SICKIES!



## brigitteisveryspecial (Dec 2, 2009)

i've got a troupe of 6 gold barbs in my aquarium. they are quite mature (i'd say full grown?), and they seem to be the only ones in my tank afflicted by this problem.

they seem to have a slight cloudyness on them in patches. that's the only way i can describe it. I was very worried, and took one fish on a trip to my 'fish doctor', which was very useless because he got major stressed and was about the colour of a creamsicle when we tried to get a look at him.

Poor fishies. My water is perfect, and like i say, no one else is bothered. Also, the barbs seem content and are acting fine, eating normally etc.,

THEN: i think i noticed the most startling thing. I think the white patchyness is caused by some scales falling off! I've noticed these shiny bits along my substrate, and couldn't figure out what it was. i chocked it up to plant waste, but then after observing the tank for a great deal lat night, I saw a scale float right off one of my guys, and that''s what those shiny bits are!

OH! what could be the problem? I'm going to try to figure it out, but hints/advice please? Right now, all I'm doing is treating with aquarium salt -1tsp to 10 gallons, for my 35g tank.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

It can be many things, pictures should help if you can provide it

but to me it doesn't sound parasitic or a fungus, so most likely bacteria.

But maybe it is bullying, stress...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sounds like neon tetra disease - the scales falling off is probably due to the cloudy patches of skin, which is actually dead/dying muscle tissue, and the overlying skin is also dying releasing the scales.

Unfortunately there is no cure; having pristine conditions and good feedings might help alleviate the symptoms or progression, but as far as I know there is no surefire cure.


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

Are they swollen at all? If so, it sounds like fish dropsy. Marycyn + Marycyn 2 combo antibiotics.

The white patchiness sounds like a columnaris infection though. Marycyn + Marycyn 2 is what I've tried. Never actually been able to cure a fish that had showed signs.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Be careful before you decide it is a disease. My rosy barbs quite often have what appears to be a small "cloudy patch" on their flanks where there are a few missing scales. The first time I saw it I freaked out like you are, but it healed and the fish was fine, then I noticed it on other fish and still see it pop up randomly to this day. The cloudy appearance is just the effect of the missing scales and the scales to the best of my knowledge come off during mating when the males get a little too vigorous and either rub the females into something too hard or chase them into something. 

Keep an eye on it and if the fish seem alright you should be fine just keep up the water quality so the scales can heal normally. If they start to look sluggish or weak, then worry. If it is, as ameekplec said, neon tetra disease then there is no cure anyways. This is why I always tell people that they should watch their fish every day when they feed. It really lets you get to know their habits and learn what is normal for them so when they're off you can spot it right away.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

If you don't have a quarantine/hospital tank, why not get one. At one of the local clearance-outlet stores, Factory Direct i think it's called, they had one gallon plastic fish tanks for $9.99. That and a cheap $9.99 sponge filter, air pump to drive the sponge, and a heater, and you have yourself a hospital tank. Can save your other fish from getting whatever it is that may be catchy. Also, next time you buy or rescue a fish, you use this one for quarantine.

W


----------



## brigitteisveryspecial (Dec 2, 2009)

*Sickie Barb Update*

Wow, thanks pals!

I've been offline for a few days and was super happy to see how helpful you've all been in trying to figure this out for me.

It seems there's been no change. The goldy barb pack still seems as happy as usual.

I'm going to say NO to dropsy. Mostly because they aren't bloated at all, and the scales came right off, not just stuck out.

As for Neon tetra disease, that is SO UNFAIR since a barb is clearly not a neon tetra. BUT I do have neon tetras in my tank. Is that a concern?

I don't have any nippers in my tank, but last time I went to Menagerie, the dude showed me a tank full of swords that had been nipped. It looks gruesome! and so much more severe than what I would have expected from nipping!

You did get me thinking though/ These guys are VERY active, and there are many obstacles in my tank, so maybe they've bashed against sharp things a bit?

Thanks again!


----------



## koontzman (Nov 9, 2009)

*Hi Brigitte*



brigitteisveryspecial said:


> i've got a troupe of 6 gold barbs in my aquarium. they are quite mature (i'd say full grown?), and they seem to be the only ones in my tank afflicted by this problem.


Hi Brigitte. I'm Steve. I was at the same house with you, when you got those golds, some neons and plants. Fancy meeting you here! Ya, those golds are monster-huge! I think they are full grown.

I would suggest daily water changes of 10-20% for awhile. The guys on this forum that really know what they are talking about will have more info on the best percentages for the changes and the duration.


----------

